# Den cuthbertsonii in live sphag



## ChrisFL (May 20, 2012)

Anyone grow it this way?


----------



## goldenrose (May 20, 2012)

Mine's in long fiber sphag in a clay pot & does quite well!


----------



## ChrisFL (May 21, 2012)

cool! Thanks!


----------



## nikv (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations on keeping one alive. I've failed every time I've attempted to grow this species.


----------

